# Feeding a baby goat store bought milk



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have raised a couple of boer goats on whole store bought milk. Do dairy babies do as well on store bought milk or is there some supplement you can give to them?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I think so long as it's regular whole milk, that should be enough.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats all I gave mine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All my kids this year were raised on nothing but heat treated colostrum, goats milk for about 4 bottles and then onto the lambar and grocery store milk. I got alot of it for free so when they had cream I also froze it so when I was only getting 2% milk I would mix in some of the cream. I didn't pasteurise milk last year but maybe 3 times...it was wonderful! The kids are super healthy, super well grown, most will be bred this year. Vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used store bought milk also, when I did not have enough goat milk. I never had any problems and the kids grew very well.
Theresa


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I bounced between my own pasteurized goat milk (when supplies allowed) and store bought milk for my orphans and they did great.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I feed my kids goat milk and whole cows milk....I dried the girls up and started feeding T whole cows milk.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

cows milk here when goat milk not available


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Yrs ago I had to find milk for one of my doelings, someone suggested cow's milk from the store. Tried it, it worked, no problems growing.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep Christine you can even switch back and forth between store bought and your goats milk. I did it all the time or just plain store bought Vit D. Never a problem.


----------

